# What would I get??



## i_like_birdz (May 25, 2010)

If the cock is a black saddle and the hen is a blue bar what would the babies be?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

i_like_birdz said:


> If the cock is a black saddle and the hen is a blue bar what would the babies be?


anything can happen


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

i_like_birdz said:


> If the cock is a black saddle and the hen is a blue bar what would the babies be?


Pigeons?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You'll either get all blacks, or about half blacks and half blues depending on what the parents of your saddle was. Since we don't know what pattern is under the black, right now just about anything is possible (barless is unlikely unless your blue bar had a barless parent). You could get varying amounts of white on the babies as well.


----------

